# My dog keeps escaping



## clivebunny (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi can anybody help with my dogs behaviour . I have a 17 month old retriever "clive" who will do anything to escape ! He is well looked after well walked and having 3 children he is well entertained . But at any chance he gets he runs out and is very hard to catch . Living so close to a busy road this concerns me . He seems to have gone backwards in the last 6 months . I can no longer let him off his lead as he doesnt come bk when called only returns when he is tired out , walking him is becoming unpleasurable . All other aspects he is pretty good given his young age but this problem seems unsolvable and is very upsetting and stressful . In desperate need of help , thankyou sam 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He needs to get in an obedience class. It will help immensely with leash walking and building a bond with you so he will listen. With living close to a busy street, having children in the house, and a young dog, you will really need to be on your toes. And carve out the daily time to not only exercise him ( a tired dog is a good dog) but to spend time on training and reenforcing what's learned in class.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Recall exercises are critical. You can do it outside with a long lead. Just walk with the dog or run and suddenly change direction, call the dog to you and reward with a high value treat and praise! Do this multiple times, several times a day. If you can't go outside, do it inside. Always reward with a treat.

Never call your dog to punish or he won't call when you call him by name. 

Have your kids get on opposite ends of a hallway or room and call the dog by his name back and forth and reward/praise with a treat. 

These are some of the exercises you will learn in an obedience class. If you've taken a class you need to take a refresher or repeat it again. It takes daily practice.

Also- locks should be on gates and the dog should be on leash, with you holding it, before the front door is opened.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Be patient and let him grow up (months or years) before you start letting him off leash in an unfenced situation. He has to prove it that he's ready for more freedom before you give it to him. He will settle down with time, but the important thing right now is keeping him safe.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Agree with teaching him a good recall, but something else to consider would be an invisible fence, because it could mean his life. We too lived on a busy road at one time, and it took the kids accidentally letting my Bichon run out, and him stopping traffic on this main road, that I got a wooden fence for most the yard, but still put an invisible fence out front. Especially since my youngest wouldn't always notice when he'd open the door if the dog was running out from under him!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree with a good obedience class. Recall is something I practice often with my two. Always have lots of high value treats to reward good results. A long lead 20-50' is a good safe way to practice recalls.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Recall training is critical and an invisible fence will help, if you install it properly, keep checking the batteries, and most important train your dog to the fence following the instructions religiously! Many people try to short cut the training and their dogs pay the price. See the posts on this forum or retriever forum on these fences...good luck...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Being off leash is an earned privilege not a requirement for a dog to be happy. Recall, recall, recall training- Make coming go you be the best thing your pup can do! Obedience training is a must for you and the kids.

Buddy can be trusted off leash at mine and my parents house due to invisible fence systems. There are very few places I would trust him 90- 100% of the time to come back. I rescued him when he was 2.5ish year old. He was a mess when I got him. Less than a year later with tons of blood, sweat, and tears as well as countless hours of training and 3 formal training classes Buddy was CGC and therapy dog certified. As good as he can be is still don't let him off leash most of the time. He is a very friendly dog and most people would not appreciate a 95 pound golden running at them! It took me months before he had any recall so me to even consider the invisible fence. He was on a 100 foot leash at all times! He will come to me 1st call but not for anyone else so he can never be off leash off property with someone else. 

Buddy was a champion escape artist when I got him. He would open doors and windows himself. He would slip his collar in a flash. He even escaped on of his training classes and went running through the parking lot next to a busy highway! The trainer had never seen a dog go from such a wild man to a good boy in only 1 year! http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...um/107183-help-trying-rescue-golden-long.html


----------



## clivebunny (Jun 30, 2013)

Thankyou for all your replys , my garden is fully fenced of just unfortunately my children or postman/visitors dont always close the gate so as soon as the front door opens clive cannot resist . He was a very well trained puppy so been of the lead was never an issue as he was well behaved but obviously his confidence has grown . Il definitely try the recall , and if no improvement maybe a class for him . Thankyou



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

